# Boynton Beach Seminole County Florida



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

:?: anyone have any info on either department and the hireing process thanks. Thinking about heading down to take exam but not sure what department would be better.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I was a Detective with the Boynton Beach PD. I'll PM you with some info.


----------

